# New 686SSR



## katera (Jun 24, 2008)

I just got a new 686SSR, it is my first revolver I have owned and it is a great peace of gear. I have only shot lead through it and have found it to be a real pain cleaning the barrel. Any suggestions getting the lead out. Thanks,


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I guess I beat TOF to this thread so I will give you his words of wisdom to me: _*SOAK TIME!*_

Really, spray on the CLP, Hoppes #9, Break Free or whatever you are using and let it soak for an hour or overnight if possible. You will be amazed at how much easier it all comes off after a little soak time and the cleaner has had a chance to works its magic. I was.

Hope this helps.

BTW, great gun and your great grandkid will get a lifetime of enjoyment out of it as well.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Good advice Wyatt. It looks like Baldy and I can retire now. :anim_lol: :anim_lol:

Enjoy


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Take an old bore brush and wrap a couple of strands of Choir Boy copper pad around it. Dip in a little Shooters Choice Lead Remover and in about 6 strokes it will be all broke up. Patch it out with Hoppes or CLP. Soaking makes it even eaiser. Take a bore mop and dip in Shooters Choice Lead Remover and run it up and down the barrel. Leave the mop in at the forcing cone for about an hour or as long as you want. Then hit it a couple of licks with the brush and Choir Boy. Patch out with the above. If it wasn't for lead I would have to cut my shooting in half. :smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

TOF said:


> Good advice Wyatt. It looks like Baldy and I can retire now. :anim_lol: :anim_lol:
> 
> Enjoy


We must have been writing at the same time.:smt023:anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## katera (Jun 24, 2008)

Gentelmen,

Thanks for the advice, I just got done at the range this morning working with a few different loads. I'll try your sugestions. Thanks,

Rhys


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Let us know how it works out!


----------



## katera (Jun 24, 2008)

Wyatt said:


> Let us know how it works out!


Thanks again for the advice, I soaked the barrel with Buches Bore Shine for about two hours and it worked great. I was amazed at how easy the lead came out and how much faster it was (not counting soak time). I'm also a huge fan of the gun it shoots great.

Rhys


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Good to hear it. Another satisfied reader of the wisdom laid down by the legendary lead-ball reloaders, Baldy and TOF :smt023


----------

